# Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need.



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

its for a 98 gti vr6, im going to be buying this kit within a couple months and i just want to kno what lsd your running and what clutch, and also stuff like guages, boost controllers, and timers. tell me the setup your running and how you like it and the DOs and DONTs. im trying to get all the bugs out before i install it. thanks guys


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*

get the .82 a/r turbine houisng.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*

Buy the kit with a upgraded turbo. Better than the one in the Kinetic kit. Also get a A/R82 turbo.
Bosch 044 fuelpump, Peloquin lsd and a nice Clutchnet clutch.
Ive been running this setup for 1.5 years from 10 - 20 psi.
No engine problems at all. Alot of US owners want you to gap down the plugs that you get. Down to 0.22 or 0.24.
Check your car before and after instal with Vag Com.
Buy some exhaust wrapping.
Ive been using the simpel Kinetic MBC. Worked perfect.
AEM Wide band gauge, autometer boost and oilpressure. And a set of ARP head studs. All from Summit.
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:17 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_get the .82 a/r turbine houisng.

-Jeffrey Atwood

hey jeff how much would you charge to install a kinetics stage 3 and lsd and a clutch. just trying to figure out how much its gunna be to get installed


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Buy the kit with a upgraded turbo. Better than the one in the Kinetic kit. Also get a A/R82 turbo.
Bosch 044 fuelpump, Peloquin lsd and a nice Clutchnet clutch.
Ive been running this setup for 1.5 years from 10 - 20 psi.
No engine problems at all. Alot of US owners want you to gap down the plugs that you get. Down to 0.22 or 0.24.
Check your car before and after instal with Vag Com.
Buy some exhaust wrapping.
Ive been using the simpel Kinetic MBC. Worked perfect.
AEM Wide band gauge, autometer boost and oilpressure. And a set of ARP head studs. All from Summit.
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:17 AM 1-17-2009_

Thanks man that helped a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (Jefnes3)*

yeah get an .82 a/r....


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

why does everyone say get a A/R .82


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

o and what tires are you guys runnin


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_why does everyone say get a A/R .82


Because for some reason...Known Only to Canadians.......
they think a t3/t3 with a .63 exhaust housing will breath past 5,000 rpms on a VR6...which it will not....
the turbo that comes with the kit belongs on a 2.0 8v....not a VR6









_Modified by Salsa GTI at 4:59 PM 1-17-2009_


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 4:59 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Garrett T04S A/R 63, is not only Sucking ...Known Only to Canadians.......
It Sucks for people some other place's as well.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Get a .82 housing. Learning by doing


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_get the .82 a/r turbine houisng.


I just got this and I think it's one of the best things I've done for my car


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

ok im convinced lol


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

so i should just buy the stage 4. 
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_so i should just buy the stage 4. 
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html

no.....if you want 500 whp get all the stage 3 parts minus the fuel kit, and turbo..(that i hate) and buy the C2 stage 3 630 tune...and a real turbo..like gt35r with a .82 or larger exhaust side.
My 2 cents


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

its a great kit real simple and real reliable. for the 'to do' list:
-replace turbo return line with a good wurth hose or ss unit and tap the block. You will be replacing the kinetic supplied hose every 6 months if you dont. 
- I got a new heater core hoses and re-routed it away from the hot side of the turbo as best I could. I exploded 3 or those before I gigured that out. 
-and cheap MBC will work good.
-switching from the .63 to the .83 makes a huge difference in drivability. gets rid of the torque spike and really reduces torque steer.
-take you time installing the FMIC and you can make it fit very nice. its takes some measuring to get it right and you want it as high as possible.


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
no.....if you want 500 whp get all the stage 3 parts minus the fuel kit, and turbo..(that i hate) and buy the C2 stage 3 630 tune...and a real turbo..like gt35r with a .82 or larger exhaust side.
My 2 cents

yea but how do you just buy everything else except the fuel pump and turbo


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_
yea but how do you just buy everything else except the fuel pump and turbo


they will sell whatever tou need..and not the fuel pump..the whole fueling solution...ie..maf housing injectors and chipflash and inline pump


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

IM sent. Contact USRT for a parts and install quote.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

or get the stage 4 minus the SH!T turbo and get the gt35r .82


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_or get the stage 4 minus the SH!T turbo and get the gt35r .82









will do thanks


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_
will do thanks









Without a built engine you will blow your car up on the 630cc file. I have a feeling that coming soon there are going to be a lot of blown engines due to the fact that lots of people want the big d!ck internet HP numbers but don't want to pay to build their cars properly


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Most of the 24vT guys run 630cc setups, and many on stock blocks (like me). Just have to be careful with it, but stock VR rods are pretty tough.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Without a built engine you will blow your car up on the 630cc file. I have a feeling that coming soon there are going to be a lot of blown engines due to the fact that lots of people want the big d!ck internet HP numbers but don't want to pay to build their cars properly

Keep it under 550wtq and you won't bend rods. Other than that a few guys on standalone have made 5xx for a while on stock motors. I blew my motor on a #30 file


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_
hey jeff how much would you charge to install a kinetics stage 3 and lsd and a clutch. just trying to figure out how much its gunna be to get installed









install yourself man, its cake, besides if they day comes when youre broken down 50 miles from home at 2am you will better understand how to fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (WindsorJetta8v)*

ok guys, the head is being rebuilt with apr head studs and the bottom end will be rebuilt with arp hardware before the turbo comes. but thanks for all your input on that. also i was going to install the turbo kit myself but its the lsd i dont know hoe to get in. i can even do the clutch but i was just trying to get a rough idea of how much money. but thanks











_Modified by poopSquadvr6 at 10:06 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*

I'm sure you can take the tranny to a shop and have them put the lsd in if you don;t wanna mess with splitting the trans case.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (PhReE)*

Good luck with you'r 02A Peloquin gearbox.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_but its the lsd i dont know hoe to get in. 

Bring the tranny to either Mike P @ Tyrolsport in Queens or Ed @ ForcedFed on the island . 
Mike P did a great job on mine just drop the tranny off one day and p/u it the next day its been 2 years now no issues:thumbup: . 
Let him inspect the internals and make sure there all healthy while its apart .







Bob.G


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

yea im just gunna bring it to force fed i heard good things about them


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

bump. ill take all the advise and info i can get. thanks guys


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

how do i know if i have a 020 tranny or a 02A. help me


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

does anyone kno, how to tell if you got a 020 or a 02A tranny


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

02A


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

All 5spd MKIII VR6's are O2As


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

020 cannot mate to a VR6, you have an 02a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_020 cannot mate to a VR6, you have an 02a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 ITS ED!! lol i havent even met you and i kno who you are. 673hp 1.8t. thats some crazy ish. im gunna be getting some work done at force fed in a month or so


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

I just ordered the Stage 3 kinetic kit with a Garrett T3/T4 60 Trim with the .82 housing and should have it within a week or so. Will let you know my impressions with the setup.


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (nuclearaddict)*

thanks man i appriciate it, thats the setup im likely to run so yea deffinitly keep me updated. thanks


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

word to the bird. chirp chirp chirp


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

drinkin beer bump


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

I have about 17K on my Kinetic stage III and its holding up great. blowing junk coolant hoses is my only problem and that has nothing to do with the kit. just need to wrap some stuff. all your weak parts will show themselves in the first 5K of decent boost. And not all 02A's blow up.I have 147K on my stock gears no problems. And I drag race it.


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Something I was curious about, my stage 3 kit is on the way right now and I was curious about an upgraded fuel pump. Kinetic says they recommend about 15psi on this kit and was curious if a walbro or similar is a necessity or just extra insurance at that pressure level. Or what psi level is one is needed at.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (nuclearaddict)*

Definitely supplement or upgrade your factory pump, you'll be pushing your luck if you don't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (BLSport)*

bump


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

drunk bump gjlnvae;fjlbaw;zrojldv


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

bad mood bump


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (Europiece)*

Save the money and put the turbo on yourself! If you dont know how to install a turbo then you probably shouldnt own a turbo'd VR6...
I love my T3/T4 Garrett with the .63ar, pulls hard all the way to redline but it is dbb if that makes a difference...
edit: 1st pull on 5psi 2nd pull on 7psi










_Modified by dub_slug at 10:02 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

for the record i am installing the kit myself.


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_ok guys, the *heads* are being rebuilt and beafed up with apr head studs 

You might want to check your motor again.


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (InspiringTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InspiringTech* »_
You might want to check your motor again.

go on


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

crack


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_
go on

Theres only one head on your engine


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (KubotaPowered)*



KubotaPowered said:


> Theres only one head on your engine[/QUOTE
> o0o i get it now lmao. its sounds wierd when i say head. so im just gunna keep saying heads


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

hmm i wonder why my quote thingy didnt work^^.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_I have about 17K on my Kinetic stage III and its holding up great. blowing junk coolant hoses is my only problem and that has nothing to do with the kit. just need to wrap some stuff. all your weak parts will show themselves in the first 5K of decent boost. And not all 02A's blow up.I have 147K on my stock gears no problems. And I drag race it.

So true. I probably blew 4 hoses in the first couple months with my VRT. What I wish I did was buy the silicone Samco coolant hose kit. That would of prevented all of that. My kit was not a kinetics kit but I thought I would chime in. 
Like stated above all your weak parts will break. But, thats no big deal.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (92gtikid)*

What was causing the hoses to blow, high underhood temps? Stay away from the Forge silicone hose kits, they leak like a b!tch


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Possibly. I had the coolant hose that goes directly from the firewall to the back of the head blow on me one day that made a mess. That was after a pretty mean rip on the highway. But that's really the only one that I had a big problem with. I think the other ones were just old and were on there way out.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_Possibly. I had the coolant hose that goes directly from the firewall to the back of the head blow on me one day that made a mess. That was after a pretty mean rip on the highway. But that's really the only one that I had a big problem with. I think the other ones were just old and were on there way out.


I had that same hose pop as well, coolant all over the place, windshield, engine bay, everywhere!!! The underside of the hose looked like it was sliced with a knife a good 8 inches


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

This stuff showed up today, turbo should show around next week.


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (nuclearaddict)*

Right on man congrats! To add to someone else's answer from your earlier question, you need to run an aftermarket pump. I know tons of people have run their stock pump on 15+psi, but really do you want to even risk catastrophic failure for a part that's about $250? Either way, hopefully we'll see your car around town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GL with the build.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (InspiringTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InspiringTech* »_Right on man congrats! To add to someone else's answer from your earlier question, you need to run an aftermarket pump. I know tons of people have run their stock pump on 15+psi, but really do you want to even risk catastrophic failure for a part that's about $250? Either way, hopefully we'll see your car around town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GL with the build.

To add to that a little bit, when you are wiring up your relay for the aux pump, take the signal wire from the in tank pump so that if God forbid you get in an accident the aux pump will shut off along with the in tank pump and not continue to pump or spray fuel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Good advice, I recently received my Walbro gsl392 pump. Now I just need to get some time to start assembling this stuff.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I had that same hose pop as well, coolant all over the place, windshield, engine bay, everywhere!!! The underside of the hose looked like it was sliced with a knife a good 8 inches

haha yeah mine looked the same way. There was coolant everywhere... took me like 2 days just to get the engine bay looking presentable again.


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

turboooooooooo


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

bump


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

say word


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

PAGE 3 motha f*ucka


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*

If you weren't posting as much you would have it on your car by now


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (KubotaPowered)*

lol i got a pile of parts in my room thats just gettin bigger and bigger. lol it'll be on there soon


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

what do you guys recomend doing to the trans other than a lsd. a fellow dubber lol told me that if you go over 400hp the trans will blow. is this true or no. lemme kno


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

what do you guys recomend


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

You can blow the trans with stock power. Don't do bigass burnouts, launch the car hard, shift hard, drive at 400hp on the street all the time, etc. The biggest thing is not keeping the throttle pinned on crappy road surfaces, catching and breaking traction is the #1killer of gears


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

yea my trans went a week after i bought it. (while i was doing a big ass burnout) lol but yea thanks for the info


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (poopSquadvr6)*

You should try the search feature in the upperhand corner...


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_ok guys, the heads are being rebuilt and beafed up with apr head studs ...also i was going to install the turbo kit myself but its the lsd i dont know hoe to get in. i can even do the clutch but i was just trying to get a rough idea of how much money. but thanks









theres only one head my friend. and can you do a clutch on one?? do yourself the favor and dont do it yourself. save your parents the cash of f#*king your motor up.


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Kinetics Stage 3 kit // What else do i need. (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_You should try the search feature in the upperhand corner...

theres only one head my friend. and can you do a clutch on one?? do yourself the favor and dont do it yourself. save your parents the cash of f#*king your motor up.

ok god i kno it only has one head holy sh*t im used to saying heads because i had a mustang before this. and im gunna save MYSELF the cash and do the clutch myself im kno how to do a clutch i just did it on my friends VR. so go f*ck yourself


----------

